# ******** question - are there any experts out there?



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi all

I have a ** account but to be honest I don't use it very often.

My sister has recently opened a ** account. This guy that she used to work with who was a right creep sent her a Friends Request, but she ignored him.

Anyway, she thought that was that, but now she has received a message in her Inbox from him so she is really worried that her security setttings are all wrong, as we thought that only people who were accepted Friends could actually send messages to someone's inbox?

Anybody out there know what we are doing wrong? Any help much appreciated as Sis is really worried now

Thanks for reading

Tracy
xx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

I'm not sure, but I think that anyone can send anyone else a message, I know that he can't access her ** page unless she replies to him - so tell her not to reply. Tell her to ignore him and if he doesn't stop, then report him.

Tina xxxx


----------



## annacameron (Dec 16, 2008)

no I think you can message anyone you like. 

Someone else will have to confirm. 


i'd like to know this: how do they send out suggestions of people I might like to connect with? they are invariably accurate and people i do know and like but it's still creepy!


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

you can send messages to someones inbox even if they are not on your friends list, is she goes to her account settings there should be an option in there to block someone, hope that helps


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

If she replies, he will be able to view her page for 1 month i think it is.

I have also received a PM off someone i dont know on **   think they had the wrong person


----------



## emmaboo73 (Jul 31, 2009)

annacameron said:


> no I think you can message anyone you like.
> 
> Someone else will have to confirm.
> 
> i'd like to know this: how do they send out suggestions of people I might like to connect with? they are invariably accurate and people i do know and like but it's still creepy!


They use friends of friends.


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

annacameron said:


> i'd like to know this: how do they send out suggestions of people I might like to connect with? they are invariably accurate and people i do know and like but it's still creepy!


They show people that your friends are friends with as you might know them too


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I was just about to say what the others have said - I have clicked on someone's ******** page that isn't a friend of mine and although it says that although I have to be a friend of them to see their details, there is an option to send a message.

Dakota, I get weird messages at least a couple of times a month, I just delete them.  

Sue


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

When you search for someone there is a send message option
if she goes to privacy settings  then search you can uncheck the "a link to send me a message option"


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

annacameron said:


> i'd like to know this: how do they send out suggestions of people I might like to connect with? they are invariably accurate and people i do know and like but it's still creepy!


** just knows 

** picks out friends of friends, as there's a good chance you know them if they are friends with someone on your list


----------



## crazychic (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi ya yes unfortunately anyone can message you  

tell her to be careful because if in anyway she replies even to say leave me alone he will get access to her profile for 30 days !

She could always block him  . He then wouldn't be able to find her at all as she would be invisible to him 

hope this helps


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Tracy
Your sister can block him then we won't even be able to search for her - I know its easily done from when ignoring a friend request as the option pops up but not sure how to do it any other way?  x


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Also in Privacy setting -Search you can choose who can search for you from everyone down to friends only.  

I've just changed how much people can see/ do when they search for me on there


----------



## annacameron (Dec 16, 2008)

thanks

but....actually it's not just friends of friends that they use. those who ARE "f of f" they state it next to them, but there are others as well who have no direct or indirect connection to me. 

it's that category I find more weird, as you can imagine...


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

*sooooooo much everyone for all the responses! Have told my sister and she is going to block him. Was very interesting reading your replies as I don't use ** that often at all and hadn't realised that I hadn't set my privacy settings right at all!!!!!

Cheers all
Love
Tracy
xx*


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

You can change your privacy settings to stop people you don't know sending you private messages...

Go into settings..and click Privacy..

In the Search section you can set what others can see of your profile etc...

There's search visibility...mines set that everyone can search for me...BUT...then there's search content...

I don't allow everyone to see my pic if they're just searching for me

I don't allow everyone to view my friends list

I do allow to add me as friend

*I do allow to send me a message (but you can unclick this if you wanted to so they'd have to be accepted as a friend before can send personal message...so your sister could do this too)*

On my profile privacy settings I only ever allow friends to view...not even friends of friends as I don't know all my friends/colleagues friends so why would I want them to know my personal details, see photos of me/family etc etc

...and you can also block people and email addresses

I do use ** but I'm also very cautious about who can see what and try and set my privacy settings as tight as possible...

I've had some odd people try to add me and I ignore them but if they persist I block....

Hope that helps hun 
Natasha xx


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

when you register on ******** if you entered a school, college, uni or workplace ** will suggest people who went to or worked at the same places even if you werent in the same year as them at school or maybe never even worked with them but they suggest them because you have that place in common.


----------

